# Cilnia humeralis (Wide Armed Mantis) Amazing Colors



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

Cilnia humeralis (Wide Armed Mantis) male pre- post-molt adult.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## thalassarche (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow, how those underside colors go pearlescent! And I am in love with that purple marking on the thorax!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

thalassarche said:


> Wow, how those underside colors go pearlescent! And I am in love with that purple marking on the thorax!


More:

Cilnia humeralis (Wide Armed Mantis) Threat!


----------



## gripen (Jun 2, 2013)

I have never seen red like that on their arms. When he hardened did he keep that coloration?


----------



## agent A (Jun 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jun 2, 2013)

He came out really nice didn't he,you're really selling me on this species


----------



## Precarious (Jun 2, 2013)

gripen said:


> I have never seen red like that on their arms. When he hardened did he keep that coloration?


Unfortunately, the red and blue on the raptors turned shiny black, but the purple on the thorax is the trade off.



OctoberRainne said:


> He came out really nice didn't he,you're really selling me on this species


They are a very cool species. Nice personality and fun to handle. Plus, as you can see, they make great photographic subjects.  

Hopefully I get a pair mated and have nymphs and ooths to sell again. I haven't seen anybody I sold to last generation showing adults yet. I'd hope others keep them going if I decide to drop them. This strain in particular is pretty unique. Apparently the purple is not common. At least, that amount of purple. These are the only I've had so I'm basing that on what I've been told.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## ScienceGirl (Jun 2, 2013)

Lovely! And I love the close-up view of the three ocelli!


----------



## sally (Jun 2, 2013)

What stunning photography! I love the purple freckles on the mantis.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2013)

Very nice. That species is great, be nice to see them common again.


----------



## agent A (Jun 3, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Unfortunately, the red and blue on the raptors turned shiny black, but the purple on the thorax is the trade off.
> 
> They are a very cool species. Nice personality and fun to handle. Plus, as you can see, they make great photographic subjects.
> 
> ...


i have a presub female but she is kinda boring


----------



## fleurdejoo (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Precarious (Jun 3, 2013)

Rick said:


> Very nice. That species is great, be nice to see them common again.


Do you recall purple being so prominent in specimens you've seen in the past? Just trying to figure out if this is a unique strain.


----------



## 5eyesUK (Apr 3, 2019)

Your photography is insane!

Ive just come across some Cilnias in Eastern Europe but not as glamorous looking like these. However, im very excited to be able to buy some! Hoping to breed too, since they are so rare..


----------



## Precarious (Apr 3, 2019)

5eyesUK said:


> Your photography is insane!
> 
> Ive just come across some Cilnias in Eastern Europe but not as glamorous looking like these. However, im very excited to be able to buy some! Hoping to breed too, since they are so rare..


Thanks! I really loved this species. Once my culture died out when I had a bad season I was never able to find them again.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 3, 2019)

@Precarious You should post some more recent pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 4, 2019)

Wow. Beautiful pics. so full with details


----------



## 5eyesUK (Apr 5, 2019)

@Precarious Thats really encouraging to hear. Its rather experimental for me since there is such a little info, so I do appreciate these little snippets of feedback on Cilnias.

These are the ones I am buying, not as stunning like yours but still beautiful ☺


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 6, 2019)

That is a beauty too. She has a big head


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 7, 2019)

I love her wings (saddle)


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

I am amazed how many years this forum has been around. How I wish I could've been around back in the day.

Yall are awesome!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 7, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> I am amazed how many years this forum has been around. How I wish I could've been around back in the day.
> 
> Yall are awesome!


I often wish I had been on the Forum years ago as well!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I often wish I had been on the Forum years ago as well!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Had I known there is such satisfaction in raising/keeping mantids...

Soon I'll breed them.

Folks in here have decades of experience.  We get it easy, learning from them.


----------

